# Best RAM mount for Elite 7ti



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

By no means am I an expert on RAM mounts but did have one holding a 5" GPS on my skiff for a bit. It was a constant pain in the butt. Any chop would cause the unit to move out of place regardless how tight I got it. After a few months I got rid of it an went a different direction. The ball and socket design just didn't work.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Look into balzout mounts. Very nicely built, not plastic, but all aluminum. I have one for my Lowrance Elite 9ti2. Doesn't rattle like my old Garmin unit did on its factory mount and can allow repositioning very quickly. They are pricey though.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

I've used a RAM D class (2.25 inch) ball for my 8 and 12 inch Humminbird units for over 10 years. They work great. If you go to the RAM web site they have a tool to help you choose the right mount for your unit.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Agree with Tailwaters re: RAM mount. I'll never buy another one. Mutual friend just got a Balzout for his 12" Lowrance and it is a well-engineered piece of equipment.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

My Ram Mount holds my HDS7 just fine. I’d recommend going to their website and picking for your application.

I know people like the balzout mount but I don’t. Too bulky and gaudy for my taste.


Edit: I trailer 60-70 miles depending on what ramp I use and I’ve never had to adjust my gps unit because it moved.


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

For the Elite 7TI order the mount RAM-107bu it says its for the elite 5 but it uses the same mount I went with the 7TI because it is the only 7” that has a mont that can be rotated so I can see it on the bow when I’m fishing. RAM 1.5"" Ball Marine Electronic Rugged USE Base for The Humminbird 100, 300, 500, 700 Series, Matrix Series and Lowrance Elite-5 Series https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002IGLGNO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_KdvEEbHB24VV4

I’m going to the Elite 7TI from an echo map chirp 54cv wanted side scan and a bigger screen


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks for the info.


----------

